
Automating Founder Dating - smothers
https://www.engineermatching.com/for/founders
======
avinassh
Received a request[0] to upvote this post from Pete Soderling
<pete@hakkalabs.co> and I am pretty sure every member of Hakka Logs also
received the same.

Not cool, guys.

[0] - [http://i.imgur.com/YIQvomv.png](http://i.imgur.com/YIQvomv.png)

~~~
petesoder
Yes, it's true - we have a community built around our product, and oftentimes
communities want to help/support each other. So I let our users know that we
were on HN since it's an opportunity for them to make the platform stronger by
adding many more awesome engineers to get matched to.

~~~
dang
Asking people to upvote posts is called a voting ring and is against the rules
on HN. We penalize or ban accounts (and sites) that do this, so please don't.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
timrosenblatt
I use this service and I like it. Many blog posts and engineering discussions
tend to treat tools in isolation -- you're learning about Redis or Rails or
Ember only. Being able to meet other engineers who use the same _combination_
of tools can help you learn about higher level design patterns and the
interactions between the tools.

------
cgtyoder
Why does the title have 'Dating' in it? Has nothing to do with romantic
relationships.

